# The Barbers Dog.....



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Has anyone see this lately... I enjoyed the first part... And now I see there is a second part..

A Stranger's Quest To Save The Barber's Lonely Dog: Part One | Life With Dogs


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

And part two....

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2015/02/a-strangers-quest-to-give-a-lonely-dog-a-flea-bath-part-two/


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Part three...


A Stranger's Quest to Find the Lonely Dog a Family: Part Three | Life With Dogs


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

The end!

A Stranger?s Quest to Save a Lonely Dog Has the Best Ending: Part Four | Life With Dogs


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I loved the story and I'm thrilled he got a happy ending  Poor guy deserves the rest and the comfort of a soft warm bed at night


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Me too!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Always love a happy ending. Great story!!


----------

